

Turtles could hold the secret to human immortality - edw519
http://io9.com/5618046/the-mystery-of-why-turtles-never-grow-old-+-and-how-we-can-learn-from-it?skyline=true&s=i

======
donaq
I actually wonder why, amongst all the billions of humans who have ever lived,
there has never been a randomly mutated individual who exhibited negligible
senescence. If such a person existed, man, the stories s/he could tell us.

~~~
silentOpen
"The Man from Earth"

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/>

~~~
donaq
Already watched that. It was pretty awesome. :)

------
trustfundbaby
In theory, if mortality rates did not increase as usual during aging, humans
would live hundreds of years

\----------------------

duh.

------
delano
Maybe it is turtles all the way down after all.

------
mkramlich
finally: a purpose for turtles! :)

